# Clear coat on an old rod



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a very old Daiwa rod(1980ish) and the clear coat is chipping away. is there anyway i can fix this.


i can post pic's later if need be.


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

You can refinish the blank with a urathane product called permagloss. kathy at rod room has it orange beach. apply with finger or brush. use glass if pored into container. very strong fumes use ventalition or do outside. just peel off bad spots and apply dries quick . if you chose to sand be carefull not to sand past old finish. can damage blank..... old school and cheap thined flex coat.


----------



## hunkyfish (Apr 6, 2012)

???


----------

